# Computer Performance and Overclocking



## LouisHam (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all. Ok here's the situation I'm in, Im pretty stressed at the moment and I didnt know where else to turn!

A few years ago I purchased a Dell XPS 630 At great expense to myself!  
I kind of regret it as I feel since buying it I've never been fully impressed with it's performance, certain games I can play on full graphics and been fine and certain games I can hardly play on low!

My Specs are as follows:

_Intel® Core™ 2 Quad-Core Processor Q9550 (2.83Ghz, 1333MHz FSB, 12MB cache)

4096MB 800MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [4x1024]

Hard Drive 1TB NCQ SATA (2x500GB) 7200Rpm Dual HDD Config Raid 0 Stripe

Single 1GB DDR3 nVidia® GeForce™ GTX285 graphics card

PCI Card Ageia PhysX 128MB

Integrated HDA 7.1 Dolby Digital Audio_

I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to computers I dont really understand what lots of things mean! I bought Guild Wars 2 with the final bit of money I had left the other day, expecting it to be brilliant I ran my computer on CanYouRunIt and I was miles above what was required, I got Guild Wars 2 and I just noticed that It really wasnt as smooth as I'd like it to be and that was on Medium I was averaging 20/25 FPS and as soon as **** hit the fan so to speak I'd drop down to around 10FPS, I was really gutted. If I could afford it I'd replace parts, but I dont really know what I'm replacing or what it would do. I have a feeling its the processor letting it down but thats a hunch. Regardless I'd love to give overclocking my processor a try to see if it made any difference. I have the Stock Fans that came with the computer so I guess if I was to overclock it to 3.2 It would be ok. I've read various guides and spent the last few hours sitting here just staring blankly at them after reading them over and over again and still being confused, so I thought you guys could help me out!

These are some pictures I took I thought would help you guys using CPU-Z










So if theres anyway you guys can help me overclock my system or if it should be that slow then please help me out. Thanks in advanced, Louis.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overclocking an OEM system, even when possible and it usually isn't, is not a good idea. These systems lack just about everything necessary for safe and effective overclocking. The manufacturers are well aware of this and omit the BIOS settings necessary for overclocking. This saves you from failures and them from the resulting warranty claims.

Software overclocking may be possible but is not recommended.


----------



## LouisHam (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok, well I mean the system is about 3 years old now, so It might be time for a bit of an upgrade, the issue is I dont really have the cash to buy a whole new system, is there anyway I can upgrade any part of my system to get a nice boost in performance?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

You're best to stick with the one thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/am-i-due-for-an-upgrade-665567.html#post3878172

I have put up a recommendation there.


----------

